# My Tamiya 1/72 ME-109



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

This is the first model I completed after I got back into serious modeling 3-4 years ago. It is also the first model I air brushed. Even for the small size being a Tamiya product it is still a very nice model.










Bob K.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice 109 and good job on the painting too, in 1/72 scale the 109 is a very tiny object to try and paint.


Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nicely done....Cheers Mark


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice ! . I am currently working on a 1/72 zero and it is indeed a little bugger to paint. Again nicely done on the 109


----------

